# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Hosting Provider Moldova

## tagrojucalo3

Быстрый хостинг сайтов. За надежность работы всякого современного интернет ресурса, начиная от обычного сайта-портфолио оканчивая тяжелым онлайн-магазином, отвечает провайдер, на оборудовании которого фактически располагается ваш сайт.  Одним из них может быть переезд на индивидуальный выделенный сервер, но в этом случае вам придётся своими руками установить и правильно сконфигурировать веб-сервер, сервер баз данных и систему управления контентом вашего ресурса.  Ещё одним вариантом может стать переезд на профессиональный хостинг, специалисты которого сумеют выполнить основную долю работы по настройке программного обеспечения и поддержания надёжной работы оборудования. Фирма mangohost предлагает всем пользователям интернета услугу   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] , круглосуточного администрирования любых онлайн-проектов и др. на отдельный хостинг.

----------

